# What do you breed?



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im curius as to see what everyone breeds.
So what colors, markings,fur,etc do you breed?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

For showing I breed dove and black selfs in standard coat, and I'm also working on Abyssinian coated mice. They're coming out all kinds of funny colours, but I'm ultimately aiming for argente Abyssinians 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've just started getting litters out. To see what genes everyone has.

I'm working on breeding a line of mice with folded ears.
And I'm working on a line of broken brindles, and foxes too. 

I'm also going to start breeding Agouti-tans. 

I've got a little bit of everything, but I'm starting to get my priorities in line, and am going to start getting legit lines started!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im still getting my priorities in line as well.

Im curently breeding, black,chocolate,brindle & Recessive yellow.

My goal is to breed: champagne, Lilac,blue, silver,merle(blue & chocolate) and brindle (both self & broken)

Im still testing out my lines and seeing what they carry,etc, but I am starting to focus now and have my goals set


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm focusing on tri's and brindles, but also keep many of the black and whites that have cute markings.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

right now i just have litters that i started out with - brindles, agoutis, blacks, chocolates

i have a pregnant doe right now that "should" have broken black tan babies

in a month or so im going to breed long haired argente and hope to breed for long haired black tans (broken or not)

in the wayyy future i'd like to breed broken black merles with texel coats  . but i have no idea when or if that will ever happen :roll:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Erica, what mice do you have for your tri's?

I would love to get anything with a texel coat!
Ive been looking for some tans, but no luck finding any yet.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i got lucky with my tan! when i bought her i didnt even know she was a tan! she is broken so the tan part is very little. i noticed it a few weeks after i got her  . and i think texels are just so pretty :love1


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I have some merles that Im planning on breeding


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

For show, I breed agouti, argente, and PEW (same line) as well as true-breeding chinchilla (Aw/Aw cch/cch). I need to update my website on that, actually, since I long ago gave up on the fuzzies.

I have a million other things, which I am slowly working on, all in standard coat. None of them are for show at the moment, though.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a little of everything, as I didn't know what I was doing when I started, and so I got mice because they were pretty, regardless as to what varieties they were. I now starting to narrow my focus to brokens, tans, and cinnamons


----------

